# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Проблема с IP адресом в сети

## marat_harisov

У меня проблема настроики сети. на компе стоит адсл модем, который правильно настроен и работает. Но когда он работает то не работает сеть локальная и наоборот когда работает сеть локальная не работает интернет. Приходиться чтобы выйти в инет, отключать локалку. Пишет что конфликт IP адресов. многое менял в настройках методом тыка, ничего не помогает. не знаю как быть? помогите настроить...

----------


## IMPERIAL

А в ручную Ип на локалку прописать?

----------


## marat_harisov

у меня и так там все в ручную прописано.

----------


## viktor-nr

Было похожее. В свойствах сетевого окружения - Дополнительно - Дополнительные параметры изменил порядок использования сетевых адаптеров. Перезагрузка и глюк пропал.

----------


## Well_Kovalev

> У меня проблема настроики сети. на компе стоит адсл модем, который правильно настроен и работает. Но когда он работает то не работает сеть локальная и наоборот когда работает сеть локальная не работает интернет. Приходиться чтобы выйти в инет, отключать локалку. Пишет что конфликт IP адресов. многое менял в настройках методом тыка, ничего не помогает. не знаю как быть? помогите настроить...


Настрой на адсл dhsp server или выруби если в локалки руками пишеш:o

----------


## offspirit

По ходу где то в локалке IP совпадают с интерфейсом который идет к модему или с адресом модема - попробуй сменить подсеть для соединения с модемом. Кста как модем работает как bridge или как router?

----------


## marat_harisov

Все ребята, я решил эту проблему. Все дело было в том что я в локалке давал айпи адреса типо 10.0.0.15. А усб адсл модем при установке эмулирует локалку типа с такими же 2х значным айпи адресом. Как только я сменил на всех компах айпишники на 192.168.ххх.ххх все стало нормально. Вот такая вот хрень.

----------


## bigdaul

у меня проблема, хочу подключить к интернету два ноутбука через 4- портовый модем bipac 5200. на одном стоит виндоус ХР на другом 7. ноут где ХР в интернет выходит без проблем, а другой вообще невидит никаких подключений. 
заранее благодарю, тех кто хотябы попытается мне помочь)))

----------


## Myrgy

Настрой модем в режиме роутера и настрой сеть так, что бы компы и модем находились в одной подсети и у каждого шлюзом был выставлен модем. Так же руками впиши DNS сервера, которые дает провайдер.

----------


## bigdaul

> Настрой модем в режиме роутера и настрой сеть так, что бы компы и модем находились в одной подсети и у каждого шлюзом был выставлен модем. Так же руками впиши DNS сервера, которые дает провайдер.


чесно говоря не все понял, если можно распиши все попорядку и поподробней.

----------


## Cheechako

Подробное описание настройки здесь http://www.billion.com/support/downl...sermanual.html
или здесь http://diplodocs.ru/jim/BILLION/BIPAC%205200-_E,
частичное - http://test.megaline.kz/rus/modem/in...BiPAC_5200.pdf
Для указанных целей  модем должен работать в режиме роутера; однако если Win7 не видит подключения вообще, то стоит проверить "мат.часть" - кабель/сетевую карту/настройки системы...

----------


## Myrgy

1. если модем не настроен, сбрось настройки.
2. соединяем все проводами. должны загореться лампочки на сетевухах.
3. берем один из компов, например с XP.  Заходим в настройки сетевого подключения, к которому подключен модем. В параметрах IP4 ставим:
  - IP: 192.168.1.2
  - маска станет сама: 255.255.255.0
  - основной шлюз: 192.168.1.1

4. открываем браузер и набираем в строке адреса 192.168.1.1
должно открыться окно настроек модема. Пароль и логин смотри в доках к модему.
будут или 1234, или admin admin.
Дальше настраиваешь модем в необходимо настроить подключение к DLS. ( я так понимаю через него интернет)
Там будут настройки подключений. 
Создаешь подключение в режиме роутера(route).
Там же придется ввести логин и пароль для подключения...

Если подключение создано и настроено правильно, то на модеме при наличии может гореть лампочка WAN, так же должна быть закладка в веб-интерфейсе, в которой сможешь посмотреть состояние.

5. узнаем в службе поддержки DNS сервера провайдера и затем вводим их в поле DNS настроек подключения "В параметрах IP4 ставим:"

Интернет должен работать.

6. на мишине с Win7 делаем аналогичные действия. Но только IP ставим например  - IP: 192.168.1.3.

Машины так же будут видны по сети. Если не видны в сетевом окружении, необходимо поставить одинаковую рабочую группу.
Или заходить, набирая в строке адреса проводника \\192.168.1.2.

Проверить работу соединения можно набрав в командной строке команду ping 192.168.1.1
Если пакеты не потеряны, значит по сеть работает.

----------


## bigdaul

Cheechako,Myrgy спасибо за помощ, сейчас все работает, правда скорость модем делит, получается по 100к\с каждому, а ядумал обоим по 200 будет.
еще раз большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Myrgy

Канал на самом деле делится. Пожалуйста. :)

----------

